# Bessere Cam gesucht!



## foxx21 (1. April 2003)

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einer guten Digitalkamera (Spiegelreflex) und wollt mal wissen was ihr so empfehlt, 

preis bis, ca. 600 €

danke

adio


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. April 2003)

Hi du,

digital? Spiegelreflex? 600 Euro?
 *daumendrück*  

Ich glaube kaum, dass du für den Preis eine funktionstüchtige
findest. Wenn sie nur fürs Regal sein soll, dann gibts vielleicht
irgendwo eine für den Preis, die vom LKW überrollt wurde.

Oder hast du dich irgendwo vertippt?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sebastianus (1. April 2003)

Also ne richtig gute Spiegelreflex für 600 bekommst höchstens in Polen aufm Schwarzmarkt! Ne gute Digitalkamera wäre z.b. die Olympus C-740 Ultra Zoom - hat nen 10fach Zoom und genügend Auflösung! aber Spiegelreflex im semi-Profi is Profi-Bereich neu, da würde ich schonmal 1,800 und aufwärts veranschlagen! Ohne Objektiv !


----------



## foxx21 (1. April 2003)

ok ok, hab mich vertippt  

ohne spiegelreflex aber sollt schon nach was aussehen, nicht so ein miniding


----------



## Sebastianus (1. April 2003)

Dann würde ich dir die oben genannte Olympus empfehlen! Ich habe oft gemerkt, das ein größerer Zoom besser ist als ein MegaPixel mehr! Außer du möchtest immer wirklich alles im Bereich bis 3-4 Meter fotografieren!!! PReis dürfte bei 550 EUR liegen!


----------



## foxx21 (1. April 2003)

ja danke, ist schon mal in die nähere auswahl gerückt  

sonst noch irgendwelche Vorschläge??


----------



## foxx21 (1. April 2003)

was meint ihr dazu??

Hier


----------



## Gi.Joe (1. April 2003)

Argh,

die Sonys sind bestimmt gut in der Bildqualität, aber du wirst dir die Zähne ausbeißen an diesen schweiineteuren MemorySticks.
Ich denke gerade, dass du die billigen Speicherpreise ausnutzen möchtest, und, wenn du im Urlaub bist, und (zufällig) keine HDD bzw. Laptop zur Hand, kommst du mit einem 64MemoryStcik ungefähr bis Dortmund Flughafen Wartehalle.

ZUm Vergleich:

IBM MicroDrive 512MB: 145€
MemoryStick 512MB: 339€

Preise lt. guenstiger.de (19:27)

Kauf dir einfachmal die ComputerFoto(digiFoto) lies dir die Tests durch, und dann kauf dir, die Cam, die deinen Ansprüchen am besten Gerecht wird.

Dann gehste auf http://www.digitalkamera.de und guckst dir die Testfotos an, beurteilst die, dann gehste auf http://www.guenstiger.de suchst deine Cam, hast den guenstigsten Preis, und dann kannste bestellen, oder warten.

OK ?


----------



## foxx21 (1. April 2003)

danke für die mühe, werd mal schaun


----------



## Gi.Joe (1. April 2003)

NoProblem, dafür sind wir ja da  

Sag mal bescheid, wenn du dir was gekauft hast!


----------



## foxx21 (2. April 2003)

hab noch WAS INTERRESANTES gefunden.

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Sebastianus (4. April 2003)

Wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass die Kamera bei knapp unter 500EUR bleibt - also auf bis zu 1000 EUR inkl. Zubehör wird die schon gehen! Ich kann außerdem nur abraten ne Kamera über den Versand zu bestellen, nur um 50-60 EUR zu sparen - denn wenn se mal kaputt ist, wird das Geschrei groß sein, wenn man se verschicken muss und ein paar Wochen drauf verzichten kann!


----------



## Gi.Joe (5. April 2003)

In der jetzt kommenden ComputerFoto(digifotot)/orangenes Cover, sind alle (Canon EOS 10D, Fuji 2SPro, Sigma SD9, Nikon 100D) getestet worden.

Testsieger:
Fuji S2 Pro
Canon EOS10D

PreisTipp:
Sigma SD9

Kauf dir die am besten (Zeitschrift), dann kannst du dich entscheiden. Achja nicht an den genannten Preisen orientieren, die in der Zeitschrift stehen, die sind nicht up to date, also zu http://www.guenstiger.de surfen!

Habe die Ausgabe schon, wegen Abo.


----------



## foxx21 (10. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *hab noch WAS INTERRESANTES gefunden.
> 
> was meint ihr dazu? *



hab mich für die Olympus Camedia E-10 enschieden:  und sie um 795 € bekommen *freu*


----------



## mR.fLopPy (8. Juni 2003)

hallo leute!
also ich hab mir gerade diesen thread durchgelesen.. ich glaub mit meiner cam kann ich wohl pfeiffen gehn *g* aber was mir besonders stark ins auge gefallen ist der 1. beitrag von
Gi.Joe
es gibt eine eigene zeitschrift wo nur digicams getestet werden? od. ist das ne homepage!? naja weil ich hab noch nie was von so ner zeitschrift gehört.. gibts dir nur in deutschland!? würd mich brennend interessieren mal zu sehen welche cams gut bzw. schlecht sind..

hoffe auf antwort
peace flop ;-)


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juni 2003)

Wie Gi.Joe geschrieben hat, die überall erhältliche Zeitschrift für Digicams: ComputerFoto http://www.computerfoto.de.
Es gibt auch noch viele andere Magazine, geh doch einfach mal in nen Laden und schau Dir die Flut der Fotozeitschriften an... Noch ein Beispiel: http://www.digitalkamera.de/DCM/

Ansonsten findest Du hier Websites mit Digicam-Tests:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials21566.html

Die besten Tests weit und breit gibt es hier:
http://www.dpreview.com
http://www.imaging-resource.com
http://www.steves-digicams.com
http://www.dcresource.com


----------

